# Red Zone of files [Merged]



## reccecrewman (13 Aug 2014)

FYI - This is a new policy change by VAC effective 8 August 2014.  Still serving members will no longer be able to go to VAC District Officers or call the NCCN number and request that their pension app be red zoned due to financial distress.  The adjudicators handling red zone files have become so overwhelmed in recent years due to a flood of (in many cases, impatient people who simply want their money as quick as possible) clients requesting their pension apps be red zoned for decision based on financial hardship.  I had heard it with my own ears while I was still serving from various people to just "tell VAC your in financial distress and they'll red zone your file to get it done quicker".  Well.... the word spread Canada wide about requesting a red zone and now after having a ridiculous number of pension apps requesting red zone due to financial distress, VAC has slammed that door shut.

Effective 8 August 2014, the only way for a still serving member to get a pension app red zoned will be a letter from the financial advisor at your nearest friendly SISIP office or a certified financial advisor.  Members will be required to divulge their full financial statements to the financial advisor and demonstrate a genuine need for a red zone due to financial distress.  Mortgage payments in arrears, foreclosure imminent or unable to meet basic needs ie - utilities, food or shelter.  Debt will need to be proven to the financial advisor who will then provide a letter to VAC to verify the member is in genuine financial distress.  Vehicle repossession, cell phone bills, credit cards maxed will NOT be considered as financial distress.  You can live after the repo man has seized your car due to non payment.

Then the file will be red zoned, and fortunately, for the members in true financial distress, their files will be processed quickly.  I'm not saying that the pension will be a guarantee either.  A red zone can be ordered on a fresh pension app that has yet to be adjudicated on, but that in no way guarantees a favorable decision.  It simply means the member's pension app will be pushed onto an adjudicator's desk as quickly as possible to have a decision rendered.

This change has been implemented as too many people were abusing the system for their own convenience.  Members in true financial distress were stuck under a stack of pension apps on a red zone adjudicator's desk because a pile of other people wanted their new Harley as soon as possible and also claimed financial hardship to get their app red zoned and get their new toy quicker.  One would think a quarter of the Forces was living in poverty if you looked at the apps sitting in Charlottetown awaiting red zone processing.

Another change they've implemented is that Veterans aged 75 to 79 that have unmet health needs (i.e - Long Term Care) or 80 and older will have their files automatically sent for red zone regardless of financial situation.  I don't think I need to explain why.  Our remaining WWII & Korean Veterans are still in need of services and rightly should be placed at the front of the queue. Bravo Zulu on this decision IMO.


----------



## iltis1994 (29 Dec 2018)

Anyone had any experience with having their case red zoned?I had mine escalated a week ago and will wait and see the outcome,i really need the benefits for my health so i really hope the process works as it claims it does.


----------



## Teager (29 Dec 2018)

From what I've heard those that are red zoned are usually dealt with fairly quickly. Way faster then if you went through the regular process. Only issue I see is the holidays might cause a few extra days of delay for you.


----------



## Steve1959 (29 Dec 2018)

Hi iltis1994,

I was red flagged for my disability (cancer). It took approximately 4 weeks from submission of my claim to a decision (approved 5/5ths). It took another 6 months for the re-assessment. I needed to be stable enough after my operation before a re-assessment could be made. 

Steve


----------



## iltis1994 (30 Dec 2018)

The approval was fast Steve...doesn’t make sense the reassessment should take so long...when healthcare and politics collide...the blind leading the blind...right?


----------



## iltis1994 (30 Dec 2018)

Steve,what did they attribute your cancer causation to?...seems proving causation or aggravation is all over the place with every disease...almost depends on who picks up your file in adjudication....


----------



## Steve1959 (30 Dec 2018)

I thought it was caused from all the very filthy air in Afghanistan and Syria when I was in both of these places. But, it turns out that I had a note on my file that stated I was exposed to burning asbestos in the early 80's. This was good enough to connect the dots in my favour that my cancer was potentially caused by exposure to asbestos.

Steve


----------



## Steve1959 (30 Dec 2018)

The re-assessment took as long as it did because I needed to be stable enough for the doctor to make an assessment on my condition and what my chances were for survival. Re-assessment couldn't have been done quicker. It took quite awhile for my body to heal from the operation (very major operation). When I look back on how my file was handled by VAC, I have no complaints whatsoever. They were in constant contact with me and when I was able to be re-assessed that was completed as quickly as possible. 

Steve


----------



## iltis1994 (30 Dec 2018)

Steve,that’s great news that they didn’t screw you around.It is basically about having mention about something in your career that can be attributed to your disease beyond a reasonable doubt...hope things are looking up for you.now...is cancer a 100% injury or does it fall under activities of daily living?...these tables they use are biased towards certain diseases...do you agree?


----------



## Steve1959 (30 Dec 2018)

My percentage is based on longevity, etc as described by my family doctor. ADL's do play a part but not a large part. ADL's come into effect for CIA. Since I don't meet the ADL's and medical component (amputee, etc) of CIA I don't qualify for CIA even though I am DEC. I have a new application in for CIA and the Supplement so maybe now I will qualify. But, as it stands I don not qualify.

Steve


----------



## iltis1994 (30 Dec 2018)

My illness was pre 2006...no CIA for me...we are not worthy of it even though it is ONE VETERAN standard supposedly...right?...not right at all...


----------



## Steve1959 (31 Dec 2018)

Instead of CIA aren't you entitled to PIA if your injuries/illness meets the criteria? Not too familiar with the Pension Act benefits.

Steve


----------



## Teager (31 Dec 2018)

iltis1994 said:
			
		

> My illness was pre 2006...no CIA for me...we are not worthy of it even though it is ONE VETERAN standard supposedly...right?...not right at all...



You may qualify for EIA instead as this falls under the pension act.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/exceptional-incapacity-allowance


----------



## Steve1959 (31 Dec 2018)

My illness is post 2006. No Pension Act for me.

Steve


----------



## iltis1994 (31 Dec 2018)

Yes...my illness was 1994...just took this long to piece it together and such...but had it been when it happened I would have been better off...


----------



## brihard (31 Dec 2018)

Steve1959 said:
			
		

> I thought it was caused from all the very filthy air in Afghanistan and Syria when I was in both of these places. But, it turns out that I had a note on my file that stated I was exposed to burning asbestos in the early 80's. This was good enough to connect the dots in my favour that my cancer was potentially caused by exposure to asbestos.
> 
> Steve



It’s good to see the “benefit of the doubt” policy being properly adhered to.


----------



## iltis1994 (1 Jan 2019)

One can only pray it is applied by someone with a brain...


----------

